# htacces in Unterverzeichnissen



## VoPa (21. August 2013)

Hallo,
habe folgedes Problem.
Es gibt 3 parallele Verzeichnisse, z.B.  dir0, dir1, dir2
dir0 schütze ich mit .htaccess : require valid user. Klappt gut.
Jetzt verzweige ich je nach angemeldeten user in das entsprechende Verzeichnis. z.B.  user1 => dir1, user2 => dir2, auch das klappt gut. In den Verzeichnisses dir1 und dir2 gibt es jeweils noch eine htaccess mit require user1 bzw. user2. Das mache ich damit user1 nicht über die Browseraddressleiste ins Verzeichnis dir2 gelangen kann. Meine Hoffnung war nun dass wenn user1 sich anmeldet sich nicht nochmal in dir1 anmelden muß da es ja der gleicher user mit dem gleichen Paßwort in der gleichen passwd ist. Das klappt aber nicht, er wird bei dir1 nochmal nach Namen und Paßwort gefragt. Weiß jemand wie ich die zweite Abfrage unterdrücken kann?
Danke


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. August 2013)

Hi,

das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, wenn du zur Passwort Abfrage bei beiden das selbe Realm / AuthName verwendest.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## VoPa (21. August 2013)

Hi,
danke, das ändert das Problem etwas.Die AuthName waren tatsächlich unterschiedlich. Aber jetzt ist das Verhalten ganz seltsam.
Beim ersten Aufruf brauche ich kein Paßwort eingeben, beim zweiten Aufruf dann wieder und ab dann immer ohne Paßwortabfrage ... ?
Bei unterschiedlichen AuthName mußte ich beim ersten und zweiten Aufruf das Paßwort eingeben bevor dann alles frei war.
Es handelt sich übrigends um pdf-Dateien die ich im Browser anzeige.
Äußerst seltsam

Grüße


----------

